# Drilling 1/2 inch metal anchor



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

First drill a small pilot hole in the old bolt, then drill it bigger until you get it cleaned out.

Or drill a small hole and use an EZ-out tool, keep in mind that if you break this EZ-out off you are pretty much screwed.

You could also try to weld a nut on the old bolt if there is anything of it sticking up to get a bead on. 

When drilling in concrete use a concrete bit instead of the one used to drill the steel plate.


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Picture would be nice so we can see what your seeing.
Right angle drill is nice for drilling into metal but pretty much useless when drilling concrete.
Need a hammer drill for that.
Should have been using a Redhead.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Red-Head...oncrete-Wedge-Anchors-25-Pack-11272/100124689


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Picture would be nice so we can see what your seeing.
> Right angle drill is nice for drilling into metal but pretty much useless when drilling concrete.
> Need a hammer drill for that.
> Should have been using a Redhead.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Red-Head...oncrete-Wedge-Anchors-25-Pack-11272/100124689


An SDS drill would be much better at drilling a 1/2" hole in concrete. Hammer drill have a tough time getting through aggregate.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

You like those wedge anchors? I just used a bunch of them, took a few to figure out exactly how to set them. I see guys installing those the wrong way


----------

